# Do I have Irritable Bowel Syndrome?



## Macyyboo (Mar 8, 2012)

So for starters, I have always seemed to have had stomach problems throughout my whole life (I am a 17 year old female), but recently, like the past year, year and a half I have been expierencing severe symptoms. At first when ever I had to use the bathroom, i would get alot of gas and the huge urge to fart until I used the bathroom and when I finally did use the bathroom usually I would feel so much better and I would almost always feel completely empty. But as time went on and I tryed getting help from my primary doctor, she recommended me to a gastrologist and he really didnt do much except give me align and also miralax which actually ended up constipating me. He then decided he couldnt help me, so he recommended me to another gastrologist except he specializes in children. He has not given me any medication, just had me do alot of tests. Through all the doctors, I have had a lot of tests and all have come back showing that everything looks normal which really makes me upset because it makes no sense that everything appears normal when clearly I am feeling soo terrible. So more recently I have had more severe symptoms. When I use the bathroom my stools are smaller and I have trouble passing them, most times I pass only very little and I always strain and it hurts soo much to the point where I wanna cry and also I never feel like I get fully emptied. Also my stomach used to only get bloated sometimes but not exactly always. But now it's ALWAYS bloated, when I wake up, when I eat, when I dont eat, and when I got to bed, and also it seems to keep getting more bloated and bigger than before. Also before my stomach would only make noises every so often, but now it makes noises almost always and its so embarrasing. Also sometimes I get alot of nausea. And now when I use the bathroom it does not make the noises go away or help me feel better at all. More recently, today I was in severe pain all day during school and towards the end it hurt so much that i had cramps in the middle of my stomach that made me want to die. I hate all this because it depresses me, I just want it to get cured. I want the doctor to find out what it is and I hate that when ever I tell the doctor, I feel like Im complaing to much and making a big deal out of nothing. Also everytime I tell him, he makes it seem like its no big deal. I hate the effect this is having on my life. I'm not myself and I hate it. I'm functioning at about 26%. I can't get my work done because either im in alot of pain or trying to make sure my stomach doesnt make a noise or fart. I hate that so much, everyday in my studyhall my stomach acts up the worst and i start to get sooo scared that I might fart or my stomach will make a noise that everyone will hear. I start getting very shaky, my hands get sweaty and clamy, my vision gets weird, i feel so scared and feel almost like im losing myself. This also majorly affects me when i take tests because most of the time i know all the information but end up doing poorly because I cannot, CANNOT concentrate or think or try to answer the question correctly, so i just end up putting any answer just to finish and get out of there. I'm already a very nervous person and worrisome person and this just makes it worse. I'm also so scared because SAT's are coming up so close and I know I can do good if only my stomach isnt acting up, if i feel completely well I know I can do well and I don't want to end up failing the biggest test of my life because of my dumb stomach. I have tried alot of gas medications such as beano, gasx, phazyme and charcol caps but nothing has really helped. I also hate when im in so much pain and i feel like im annoying my friends because i always say to my friends that my stomach hurts, most the time not noticing how often i say it and it almost happens subconsciously, without me really thinking about it. Also everything I eat makes me sick, even when i drinked just alot of water, that made reallyy sick. I can't stand how this effects my grades, relationships with friends and even my image. The fact that I'm always bloated and that it gets so bad to the point where it looks like I'm pregnant. I have alot of issues with my image already and adding this to the mix makes it a whole lot worse on my mental state. I'm also a person who worries about everything, and I always have to think of every imaginable outcome and make sure i took care of everything. I'm also very much a perfectionist and always need things to look perfect and this doesnt seem to make it any better. I really just need some help here. Another thing is, I did read that with ibs, sometimes mucous is apart of some symptoms,I did'nt really pay much attention to the fact that i also have that too, till i read it to be a symptom of ibs. I would so very much appreciate if I could get some opinions of those of you who have ibs. If I do have it because I don't want to pre-diagnose myself, and jump the gun and just assume i have it when my doctor hasnt even said so, but he still has me waiting to get another test done so I though it'd be helpful to get some help from you guys. If you guys do think i have ibs, some tips and suggestion on how to help me or cope with this would be so greatly appreciatedThank you for taking the time to read this, means alot


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

You have to get that final test done before anyone can diagnose you then. So get the test done and see what the Dr says.


> I know I can do good if only my stomach isnt acting up


This isn't true hon. You can do well DESPITE it! Just prepare well and think postively. I have learned that negative thinking leads to more negatives and positive thinking leads to more positives. So work on your thinking.Here is an article to help:http://www.ibsgroup.org/node/515


----------

